# drive stool



## Volantina

Hola  
Espero puedan ayudarme, tengo problemas con la palabra stool en el texto de bombas (pumping) que estoy en este momento traduciendo.

Se refiere a una parte de esta bomba.


"On the drive stool or discharge head is installed a reservoir with approximately 4 liters."
 
"En el accionamiento stool o altura de descarga, se encuentra instalada una reserva de aproximadamente 4 litros."
 
¿Que significa stool que no sea "taburete" o "feca"? jajaja esas son otras acepciones...
Gracias a quien esté dispuesto a ayudar .


----------



## alberto magnani

En el accionador de descarga o cabezal de descarga se ha instalado un tanque (recipiente,depósito) con (de) aproximadamente 4 litros.....


----------



## TimLA

En este contexto "drive" es un nombre y indica todos los componentes que impulsano la bomba - Tal vez "tren de propulsión" o "mecanismo de propulsión".

Aqui, "stool" indica "taburette", pero más "general" - un componente de sosten.


----------



## Volantina

estoy confundida !!! 
terribly confused


----------



## alberto magnani

Es posible contar con más referencias?


----------



## Volantina

mmm claro que sí...como dije el texto es referente a bombas hidráulicas y esta en sí, es una bomba de pozo profundo "DWP" "Deep Well Pump"

aparecen también  en este texto "motor stool", "pump stool."..

Como dije mi problema es con la palabra stool, la cual no tiene coherencia al ponerla como "taburete", puesto que es netamente técnica.

Muchas gracas


----------



## Volantina

POR FAVOR CHICOS, NECESITO AYUDA CON LA PALABRA STOOL 
He aquí otra oración:

grease pump with electrical motor will be fixed in the drive stool or discharge head.
 
 
*Agradezco su buena voluntad *


----------



## TimLA

Sugererìa "soporte" - lo mas fàcil


----------



## Volantina

jojojojoooj I will trust you...
Thank you


----------



## rholt

Soporte suena bien. 

Nunca he escuchada stool usada así, pero cualquier cosa es posible. 
He usuado "spool", que refiere a una especia de brida, que funciona como soporte.


----------



## Volantina

Claro si hablamos de pozo, podemos encontrar "Spool" como brida o flange.
Gracias por su ayuda chicos y si saben algo más, me dicen!!


----------



## jalibusa

Las bombas sumergidas tienen una disposición totalmente longitudinal para que puedan meterse en el pozo y en su parte inferior tienen montado un soporte de cuatro patas que se parece a...un taburete!, y ese taburete se apoya en el fondo del pozo y separa del fondo la toma de succión, que asoma entre sus patas.


----------



## jalibusa

Stool: "apoyo de la bomba" "soporte de la bomba", "estructura de soporte"...


----------



## Volantina

Muchísimas gracias!!!!!!!!!
Cariños para todos uds.! =) !!


----------

